# Goat Milk Lotion Tutorial



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2014)

When making a goat milk lotion it is very important that the goat milk is as fresh as you can get it and that you don't use more than 12% of the recipe volume.

*INGREDIENTS:*

3% butter
15% soft oils
12% Goat Milk
5% Emulsifying Wax
65% Water

On top of this you will need 1% (or whatever is the high end your preservative's recommended usage & 1% fragrance or essential oils.

Now let's make it. For the oils you need to create a Bain Marie or double boiler. To make a Bain Marie/double boiler put a smaller pot into a larger pot. These should be double handled so they will sit flat. Put water in the bottom pot which is what is going to melt your oils.

*Oil Phase:*

Butter, oil, emulsifying wax go into your Bain Marie. Bring the water to a medium boil and once everything is melted keep it that temperature for 20 minutes.

*Water Phase:*

Put your water and milk into a large pot and weigh this. Put onto a slow boil, we are looking to sterilize the milk and water. Just a note here, some people like to use bottled water, I personally am happy with my tap water, so this is a personal choice.

Once the oils have been tempered for the 20 minutes, weigh your water pot and add back in what you have lost through evaporation with boiling water. Now add the oils into the water and stickblend for a couple of minutes. Continue to check temperature and stickblend when you do. I like to fill the sink with icy cold water to drop the temperature a little quicker. Be careful that you don't make the pot float.

Once the lotion has cooled to less than 30* Celcius you will add your preservative and fragrance/essential oil. Give it a good stickblend for at least 2 minutes and then pour into your bottles. This does make a nice thick lotion.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 21, 2014)

Lindy , do you make lotion for personal use or to sell ? is the preservative suppose to be added up into the total 100% or it stands on its own?   // i never made lotion/cream and very much think its time that i do learn to make it , if even for personal use .


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2014)

She states 1% or the highest recommended level for the preservative you use along with EO/FO at 1%


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for this. I have been thinking about this for a while. This gives me a great starting point.☺


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2014)

The 1% for the preservative is over and above the 100% as is the fragrance.

 Yes I do sell this  and it is incredibly popular....


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Aug 21, 2014)

nice ! @ Lindy , and what type of shelf life do you get ?  [is the bottles 4 oz or more ? i ask because i think i read somewhere that smaller bottles better because the product gets used up in a timely fashion instead of sitting around for months]


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2014)

I prefer 4 ounce but I also sell 8 ounce.  I give a 3 month limitation after opening.  I give it a 12 month lifetime sealed but in reality it will last longer because no air is getting and if you store it in a low light area you're not causing it to get hot and cause the product to get heated which will damage it.  By using 12% or less of goat milk it doesn't spoil because of your preservative.  It is also why I say to use the freshest goat milk you can get your hands on.

 If you wanted to make a regular lotion then add the goat milk percentage back into the water.


----------



## seven (Aug 21, 2014)

Lindy, will powdered GM be okay to use too? that's what i was using so far for my gm body butter.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2014)

You won't have as much control on the actual percentage in the lotion which could lead to a lot of trouble because the preservative might have trouble holding it....


----------



## new12soap (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindy said:


> You won't have as much control on the actual percentage in the lotion which could lead to a lot of trouble because the preservative might have trouble holding it....




 I don't understand. If I mix the powder by weight with water, why couldn't I be precise? I'm not trying to be difficult, I just don't have access to fresh goat milk and I would love to try this. I have loved the ones I have tried, but here my choices are powdered or canned evaporated.

 Let's say I used canned, and diluted 1:1 with water per the instructions, then used that mixture as 12% of the recipe, would that work? Or the same with powdered, mixed carefully according to the package directions?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2014)

If you mix it carefully by the instructions then you are probably okay.  The reason I don't recommend it is that too often people just put in how much they think should be in there rather than be absolutely precise when mixing it.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 22, 2014)

How long and what temp do you hold the water/milk at?


----------



## new12soap (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks, Lindy!

 I totally understand, it would NOT be okay for instance to use 12% of your recipe as either straight-up powder or undiluted canned.

 The goatsmilk makes it harder to preserve, which is why you have to limit the amount and be very precise, but ohhhhhh it is so worth it!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> How long and what temp do you hold the water/milk at?


 
 I don't worry about the temperature.  I hold it at the same temperature as I melted it.

*new12soap* Exactly and yes, goat milk lotion is totally worth it.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 22, 2014)

Does this make a thinner lotion or thicker? I've been having a terrible time getting my lotion thin enough to easily be used in a flip top bottle lol.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 22, 2014)

This is awesome! I don't have much experience in lotionmaking and this is an excellent tutorial! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindy -- I have made quite a few small batches of lotion for my personal use and have found a recipe I like really well. Now you've upset the apple cart!  I plan to try your recipe -- and also to adapt my recipe to include milk and see how it compares to my non-milk version. Thank you for taking the time to share this recipe.

"...How long and what temp do you hold the water/milk at?..."

I was taught to heat-and-hold my water phase and oil phase liquids at a minimum of 160 F (70 C) for a minimum of 20 minutes. FWIW, my temps normally end up about 170-190. I was really fussy when I first started making lotions, but I've loosened up some over time. I agree with Lindy -- the temp and time aren't overly critical as long as you meet the minimum.


----------



## seven (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindy,

thanks. so far i've been mixing as per instructions on the can, but i will try fresh gm next time.

you said this makes a thick lotion, do you think it will work on a pump bottle? or should i increase the water to make it thinner?


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2014)

With the goat milk in there, the water phase in Lindy's lotion adds up to about 75%.

The lotion I make has about 78% in the water phase, and it goes through a lotion pump just fine. I like to use the "high viscosity" pumps from Majestic Mountain Sage with 4 and 8 ounce bottles. I have put this lotion into a little 2 oz bottle with a teeny tiny pump to keep at my workbench. That works okay as long as the bottle is 1/2 full or so. It gets a little harder when the bottle is only 1/4 full. A better solution for those little amounts is to use a squeezable "tottle" (Malibu bottle). Or increase the water phase a few more percent.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes it is thin enough to go through a pump....

 I am really glad to be able to help...


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome post. Looking forward to making some.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Lindy,

I made my very first goat milk lotion last week. Oh my, I love it! I cannot thank you enough for sharing your recipe !


----------



## Lindy (Sep 24, 2014)

I am so glad you like it and that it worked out for you.


----------



## Consuela (Oct 20, 2014)

Lindy said:


> 3% butter
> 15% soft oils
> 12% Goat Milk
> 5% Emulsifying Wax
> ...




Has anyone tried this with any other kind of milk? Rice Milk, Coconut Milk, Almond Milk....etc...

I'm going to try it with Coconut Milk, but thought I'd ask if anyone has already done it


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 21, 2014)

I made an oat milk lotion a while back.  It went bad rather quickly. I used homemade oatmilk and used it for half my water amoumt. I think there was just too much botanical matter for the lotion to handle. I would think coconut milk would be ok, especially store bought. Please follow up if you can, I would like to know how it works out for you.


----------



## Consuela (Oct 21, 2014)

Okay! 

Well I am rather new to lotions. I've stuck to just salves and lotion bars. But my personal consumption spending on facial creams led me to want to try my own. I mean I make us everything else so.....why not?

A certain Smush company makes a lotion I like, with almond milk. 

I love coconut milk. So I tried it. I used a slightly different recipe that I've been playing with (and my other lotions were HORRENDOUS). So I compared it to swifts basic recipe and tweaked mine. After all she's a chemist, and then I read her instructions better this time. 

Because 1) I wasn't heating and holding my water phase correctly. Therefore, chunkys. Yucky. 2) I was whisking by hand. As a soaper I love the immersion blender - I should have known better. Silly Consuela. 

So. Proud to say this is my first successful lotion. 
I used honey and glycerine. Coconut milk and water. Vanilla infused the distilled water. Cherry Kernel, Grapeseed & Apricot Kernel oils.
And used germall for my preservative. Some benzoin oil for the soft vanilla smell, and 3 drops of vanilla absolute. It was a small batch. About 2-3oZ. 

And... 

Well sh*# if my lotion didn't turn out creamy and smelling divine. I can't stop smelling the patch I rubbed on my arm. 

Oh can't post pics from my phone? I'll upload then edit to add them.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks beautiful and creamy.  Nice work!


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! It looks great!


----------



## Consuela (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank  you!

I am very very happy with the way this lotion turned out! Now...I'll see how long it lasts! I'll probably burn through it before it can go bad - even though I used a preservative (I'm still new to the whole preservative thing, so this is all new to me).


----------



## Lindy (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Consuela (Dec 6, 2014)

SOOOO........... question for all you awesome Lotion Guru Types.

If a person *ahem* forgot to add 3% of oils to their oil phase, what should they do?
Add them in now that the lotion is cooling and thickening?
OR.... forget about it and call it a day?
OR.... Chuck it, and start over?

(Recipe is based off the one here in this thread).


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 6, 2014)

If it were me, I'd not mess with it -- I'd try it as it is and see what I thought. It's my guess that it will still be a decent -- perhaps even a very nice -- lotion, even without that 3%. I'm not entirely sure I would count on the extra oil being properly emulsified if you tried to blend it in after the fact. And heating up a lotion after it's made can cause the emulsion to fail, so you'd go from bad to worse if you did that. Just my opinion, however. YMMV.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2014)

I agree with Deanna.  You will end up with a thicker lotion but it will still be a lotion.


----------



## Be Love (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you for this tutorial Lindy! Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## janzo (Feb 6, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but would like to try this lotion but with cows milk.  Has anyone tried this/think it will be ok.  I will be using store bought milk,  not fresh from the cow.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, it will work with cow milk just like goat milk. Just follow Lindy's method except for this substitution, and you should be fine. I hope it turns out gorgeous!


----------



## janzo (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you Deeanna for your help, will probably be making it this afternoon so will report back.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 9, 2015)

Janzo how did it go?


----------



## janzo (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Lindy, I made comments on it on the 'Bath and Body Forum'.  Just to reiterate and say thank you, I love this recipe and has given me confidence to try and figure out a facial cream.  What I love about it is the way it just soaks in and leaves no oily residue, unlike body butters and lotion bars I have tried to make (probably not good recipes yet!!).  My husband  also loves it, used it on his face yesterday that was sunburnt and said it really cooled it down.  In finishing up all I can say is that anyone thinking of making lotion, this is the one to try, it's awesome and if I can do it, believe me you can too!!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm thrilled that you like it.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lindy- so I made this lotion this morning using cocoa butter and Jojoba Oil as my butter and oil. The lotion thickened up to a thick lotion consistency but then it thinned out to a light face lotion after I added the EO, is that normal? 
Also it isn't real moisturizing, I thought using the cocoa butter would help. What ingredients do you suggests I make it thicker/more moisturizing b/c I think what I picked wasn't the best choice?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2015)

I would recommend trying Shea Butter instead of Cocoa Butter as Cocoa Butter is a "dryer" butter.  Some essential oils can break emulsification or reverse it a bit.  So if you want to use that eo then I recommend adding stearic acid at 3%.  But with other scents you may want to stay with the original formulae to see how it reacts and just do a small batch.


----------



## wiacomm (Mar 8, 2015)

I have made your recipe twice now with coconut milk and then aloe Vera gel. I used jojoba oil and shea butter. This lotion comes out really nice. It's thick and creamy but not greasy. I use a lot of lotion as I'm near 60 years old and it's winter here in Fort Worth Texas. 
Heat and hold makes a huge difference!
Thank you so much for your donation of the recipe and the time to share your process.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2015)

You're welcome wiacomm...  I'm glad you found it beneficial.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lindy said:


> I would recommend trying Shea Butter instead of Cocoa Butter as Cocoa Butter is a "dryer" butter.  Some essential oils can break emulsification or reverse it a bit.  So if you want to use that eo then I recommend adding stearic acid at 3%.  But with other scents you may want to stay with the original formulae to see how it reacts and just do a small batch.



Thanks, I used frankincense and lavender and made a 16 oz batch. I will try the Shea instead and see what happens. Thx


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2015)

You're welcome.  Did I happen to warn you that lotion making is about as addictive as soapmaking?


----------



## soap1daze (Mar 10, 2015)

This sounds like a nice recipe and I've been contemplating the making of it.

Do you have recommendations for a soft oil?

Would it be appropriate to say use a combination of 2 or 3 soft oils to make the total for the recipe?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2015)

You can use just oils like that if you want.  I like Apricot Kernel, Jojoba, & Avocado.


----------



## kisha (May 2, 2015)

I made this a bit over a week ago with rice bran oil and Shea butter and OH! MY! GOSH!!! I love it!!! I have extremely dry skin, especially my hands from frequent hand washing at work, and I am floored at how normal my hands look now! It only takes a couple of minutes for the lotion to absorb and it doesn't feel greasy afterwards. I used lavender EO as well. Thank you SOOO much! Now I'm addicted to this recipe! (Did I use enough exclamation points to convey how much I love this recipe?)


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2015)

Hmmm it sounds like might like this recipe.


----------



## RiverRose (Jun 1, 2015)

I made the lotion and it's cooling in the sink now!  Hopefully my Optiphen Plus is preserve-y enough for goat's milk, I used "Ultra Pasteurized" if that makes a difference. 
Thanks for the recipe! It will go nicely with all the goat's milk soap I have stacking up around here


----------



## Lindy (Jun 4, 2015)

You're welcome River Rose...


----------



## shaan (Dec 8, 2015)

I made this lotion with the same recipe. Added 1% sodium benzoate as there are no natural preservatives available in small quantities in our area,actually in whole country. I added food color to it and peppermint essential oil. I kept it at room temperature. And after 15 days it went mad. It is coming out of the containers.I don't know where i went wrong.please help.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 8, 2015)

My guess is that since there's not a  broad spectrum preservative it grew nasties that released gasses which built up pressure which caused the expansion.

ETA: from my research, Sodium Benzoate is primarily an antifungal, and is very pH sensitive, working best at a pH of 3. I don't know if your lotion's pH was low enough for it to be truly activated.

Also, Lotion Crafter says this:
"Sodium Benzoate is not a broad spectrum preservative for cosmetic use and should be combined with other preservatives. If Sodium Benzoate is used as a preservative, the pH of the finished product may need to be lowered enough to release the free acid for useful activity."


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 8, 2015)

I too am thinking something is growing in there or perhaps some kind of chemical reaction (not a good one).  Either way, I think I would toss it.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 8, 2015)

I also agree it is the failure of not having a broad spectrum preservative.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 8, 2015)

But what you do have growing in there is totally natural, so at least there is that!

Seriously, 1% of the product being a preservative is not a huge amount, especially if you think that only a % of that 1% will be the sort of things that people don't like. 

Get a preservative in there, a proper one.


----------



## shaan (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you very much for your suggestions.. what if i combine potassium sorbate along with sodium benzoate? I am unable to find here,good preservatives free from parabens.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 9, 2015)

what about Optiphen plus?  Or even Tinosan but you can not let the late one to be in see through jars,  It is light sensitive


----------



## shaan (Dec 9, 2015)

No..none of these are available here..other preservatives are available.. but for big companies n industries.. not available in less than 20 kilograms packing..and shipping from other countries


----------



## shaan (Dec 9, 2015)

http://googleweblight.com/?lite_url...654771&sig=ALL1Aj6e2ccEyUd316iuhpRZrDnty0IxQw.     Found this site..but am confused if a combination of essential oils work well as a preservatives.. can't we make our own.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 9, 2015)

Essential oil work as antioxidant; same of them. They are not Preservative !!!!!!
If you have no access to preserving system stop making something which could be very dangerous to you and your family ..


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2015)

In a couple of our lotions we still use Phenonip. If customers question it I inform them they are going to spread more on their bodies from improperly preserved versus the itty bitty 1% preservative.


----------



## HorseCreek (Dec 9, 2015)

The only other option I see is to make it a cold cream,  and throw any unused portion out after a few days.  Goat milk and water create a BREEDING ground for very yucky things to start growing... As you see in your "experiment". You either need to find a way to get a broad spectrum preservative shipped to you (a REAL one,  not a substitute), quit making lotion that you expect to be shelf stable, or make them to only last a a few days in refrigeration. There is NO substitute for a real preservative.


----------



## shaan (Dec 10, 2015)

Ok..got it..thank you everyone for your suggestions.. will do my homework on preservatives.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2015)

Take a look at SwiftCraftyMonkey's blog Point of Interest (http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.c...-max=2011-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50)


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 6, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I am HOPING to making this recipe soon I've never made lotion before and so I know nothing about preservatives  (aside from they are essential when milk is involved). What is y'alls favorite/ do you recommend?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2017)

For lotion, a broad spectrum preservative is ALWAYS essential, milk or no milk. 

I use and recommend Liquid Germall Plus. It's not the only reliable preservative out there, but many crafters use it with good, consistent results. 

You should check out http://www.makingskincare.com/preservatives/ It's well worth a good read.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 6, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> For lotion, a broad spectrum preservative is ALWAYS essential, milk or no milk.
> 
> I use and recommend Liquid Germall Plus. It's not the only reliable preservative out there, but many crafters use it with good, consistent results.
> 
> You should check out http://www.makingskincare.com/preservatives/ It's well worth a good read.


I had no luck with Germall Plus in my lotion that was made with some botanical infused oils. Of course I never understood the reason for smearing uncooked milk on my skin, so no GM lotion for me....Of course after heat and hold maybe it is cooked but not in my brain it isn't. Sorry that was off the subject, but I find any proteins and botanicals hard to preserve. I have a shelf of failures and the successes are preserved with a dual preservative system or phenonip. I have simply found the simpler the better for handmade lotions by us that have no testing lab and full understanding for testing. Haven't given up on my botanical infused lotion but it will not go out for challenge testing until my test kits come out clean


----------



## Dahila (Nov 6, 2017)

Milk lotions are very difficult to preserve,


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 6, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I had no luck with Germall Plus in my lotion that was made with some botanical infused oils. Of course I never understood the reason for smearing uncooked milk on my skin, so no GM lotion for me....Of course after heat and hold maybe it is cooked but not in my brain it isn't.



To pasteurize the milk all you need to do is heat it to 165 for 15 seconds. This recipe heats for 20 minutes -so I think it would be 'cooked '  but, using it  all gets down to personal preference! We love goat milk products!



cmzaha said:


> Haven't given up on my botanical infused lotion but it will not go out for challenge testing until my test kits come out clean



What kind of test kits  do u use?



DeeAnna said:


> For lotion, a broad spectrum preservative is ALWAYS essential, milk or no milk.
> 
> I use and recommend Liquid Germall Plus. It's not the only reliable preservative out there, but many crafters use it with good, consistent results.
> 
> You should check out http://www.makingskincare.com/preservatives/ It's well worth a good read.


Do you use it for milk lotions and have success? How do you test your lotion  (or do u?)



Dahila said:


> Milk lotions are very difficult to preserve,


I like a good challenge  I usually bite off more than i can chew though haha

Also, where do you buy yours?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> Do you use it for milk lotions and have success? How do you test your lotion  (or do u?)



No, I do not make milk lotions nor do I use a lot of botanicals in my lotions. Like Carolyn and Dahlia, I appreciate how difficult a lotion is to preserve once you start adding food sources such as milk. I have thought about making milk lotion a time or two, tis true, but I've always managed to talk myself out of the idea.

I do not challenge test my lotions and similar products. I make them for my personal use only and I can't justify the cost of challenge testing for something I'm not going to sell.

I use the maximum recommended amount of preservative, I use clean new containers, I avoid using ingredients that invite microbial growth, and I make my containers, work area, and ingredients as sanitary as possible. And I watch for changes in texture, odor, and color.

Maybe my simple lotions aren't terribly sexy and don't have much label appeal, but they work for me!


----------



## Susie (Nov 7, 2017)

I do not buy lotions with milk or other bacteria growing ingredients.  Why anyone would want to smear milk on their skin is beyond me.  Not criticizing, I just have this "yuck" reaction every time I read any sort of food added to soap or lotions.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 7, 2017)

Susie said:


> I do not buy lotions with milk or other bacteria growing ingredients.  Why anyone would want to smear milk on their skin is beyond me.  Not criticizing, I just have this "yuck" reaction every time I read any sort of food added to soap or lotions.


https://greenbeautyteam.com/answers-advice/skin-care/keep-skin-youthful-with-goats-milk/


http://goatmilkstuff.com/goat-milk-soap-benefits.html


----------



## Dahila (Nov 7, 2017)

I have tough time to sell my goat milk soap even they are very good, so not,  Lately I started to use liquid extracts and it seems to work nice in Lotions
Liguid carrot extract, Bamboo; replacement for Dimethicone,  Chamomile extract, they are preserved so on the top I just add glP (the same as DeeAnna) and it is good to go. 
To make lotions it kind of difficult,  there is so many rules while making.  I really enjoy making them but in years I make them, I had many epic fails,  So many went to garbage.....remember also about ph in lotions.
You need to keep it in 70 celsius or abit longer to kill the nasties and lower possibility of contamination 
Heat and Hold is the most important part for me in making lotion.  The goat milk benefits are overrated,  I put everything on my skin in years of dealing with skin condition.  I do not react well to goat milk lotion,  maybe due a lot of preservatives in it

Blogs without good sources do not impress me,  I need a good source to believe it, Science is a key but not people blogs,  I could not find anything about Green beauty team except that she is an owner of spa and aerobic dive .... good luck with your milk lotions
I have very good friend the owner of huge spa and her knowledge is killing me or rather lack of knowledge


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 7, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Liguid carrot extract, Bamboo; replacement for Dimethicone,  Chamomile extract, they are preserved so on the top I just add glP (the same as DeeAnna) and it is good to go.



This was a little confusing to me. Could you explain this and what rates you use? Thanks for the input! 

I Understand using the milk complicates things. To be honest my only interest in making lotion is to use my goat milk. I raise goats and milk them myself. So, it's an interest of mine to come up with different recipes to use. And so far my goat milk soap is selling faster than I can make it. (Maybe location has some to do with this?) So, if I can't make it work with milk I probably won't do it at all.


----------



## Saponificarian (Nov 7, 2017)

Why not add just a titch of lactic acid for the AHA instead of goat milk.

Edit: I didn’t refresh before posting so didn’t see your post about wanting to use your own goat milk.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 7, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> https://greenbeautyteam.com/answers-advice/skin-care/keep-skin-youthful-with-goats-milk/
> 
> http://goatmilkstuff.com/goat-milk-soap-benefits.html



From my perspective, a lot of the statements made in these two sources is largely wishful thinking and hype, not reliable info. They don't do a very good job of convincing me that goat milk soap and lotion is the best thing for my skin. If you want to sell your lotion and soap, please be careful about making claims such as the ones in these articles -- they will take your soap and lotion out of the soap and cosmetic categories into the drug category.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2017)

Do not even consider a goat milk lotion or one with botanical infusions without challenge testing. I do use a couple of extracts at a rate of 1% but also go light with them. Pasteurized or not I am not going to smear milk on me , and would never consider a handmade one



jenlwhi2 said:


> To pasteurize the milk all you need to do is heat it to 165 for 15 seconds. This recipe heats for 20 minutes -so I think it would be 'cooked '  but, using it  all gets down to personal preference! We love goat milk products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember lotions can be very sneaky. The one I mentioned with the botanical infused, smelled fine, no off color, no bubbling, no changes at all, except when I tested it, it grew mold and fungas. Nothing was on the bacterial side of the dip stick but I would not say it does not contain harmful bacteria. So it did not get sent out for testing. I do sell so I have to be very careful. LOL, kind of fun to watch it grow.... Thinking it would be a good science project for my grandaughter as long as we well tape the top of the test tubes so no one opens them. In case in one wonders insurance from The Guild does Not cover mold or fungas and I am sure that is the same with other Underwriters


----------



## Cellador (Nov 7, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> I Understand using the milk complicates things. To be honest my only interest in making lotion is to use my goat milk. I raise goats and milk them myself. So, it's an interest of mine to come up with different recipes to use. And so far my goat milk soap is selling faster than I can make it. (Maybe location has some to do with this?) So, if I can't make it work with milk I probably won't do it at all.



I say, if you want to make lotions in order to utilize your goat's milk, go for it. But, from what I know so far (I'm a total newb with lotions), lotion making is a completely different process and product than soap. I think there is a higher risk in selling it, so make sure you really research it, follow stringent sanitation procedures, have your products challenge tested, and definitely have insurance before selling.


----------



## Lyric (Dec 18, 2018)

Making a batch after _several_ years absence.  Thank you for sharing this.  I trust the expertise here and want my cream/lotion to be stable, safe, and useful.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 18, 2018)

Milk lotions are notorious for growing molds and bacteria it is a bug food,   It must have a few preservatives I do not think one would work
Check commercial milk lotion ingredients list and you would be surprised, the number of preservation ingredients


----------



## For-U (Dec 19, 2018)

I do understand you wanting to make lotions, but you have to think of your consumers. Here are some things I found on google for you:

"Using Preservatives to Extend the Shelf Life of Your Products
list of 8 items
• Preservative-Free Formulations.
• When You Have to Have an Antimicrobial Preservative.
• Antioxidants.
• T-50 Vitamin E Oil.
• Rosemary Oil Extract.
• Anti-Microbials.
• Grapefruit Seed Extract.
• Germaben II."


Please go to this website to help you decide which direction to take.

https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/library/preservatives.asp


----------

